# Hog "Teeth"



## HighCotton (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm setting out to get a hog this year.  Deer or no deer, the first decent hog I see is down for the count.

A dumb question from someone who has never killed a hog..... do all hogs have the large teeth or does it depend on age, boar or sow, etc?

I want one for the wall....... if it's got them "fangs"


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 27, 2008)

The large cutters are found on large boars.  Not all large boars have large teeth tough.  It is definitely genetic.  Sows have teeth and can cut you, but they don't protrude as far so are not as dangerous.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

All hogs have "cutters". It really depends on the hog. I have seen 100# boars with over 2" cutters and I have seen 300+ pound boars with only 1" cutters. From what I have seen, boars with more "domestic" in them seem to have smaller cutters than others others. Good Luck out there


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 27, 2008)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> All hogs have "cutters". It really depends on the hog. I have seen 100# boars with over 2" cutters and I have seen 300+ pound boars with only 1" cutters. From what I have seen, boars with more "domestic" in them seem to have smaller cutters than others others. Good Luck out there



"Cutters" are the large protruding bottom teeth?


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> "Cutters" are the large protruding bottom teeth?



correct . The top ones are called "wetters". The top ones keep the bottom ones sharp.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 27, 2008)

Or you can be typical and have a fake set put in to a mount and all y7ou have to look for is a good sized hog period.  Some taxidermists will put in the real teeth...like on my hog mount.


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 27, 2008)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Or you can be typical and have a fake set put in to a mount and all y7ou have to look for is a good sized hog period.  Some taxidermists will put in the real teeth...like on my hog mount.



Yea, I just checked on a couple of taxidermy sights and on each one the jaw and teeth set used was fake-- not the actual ones from the hog killed.  Bummer.

Can you post a pic of your mount?


----------



## 10point (Aug 27, 2008)

*Good luck!*

When you get one make sure to ask to use the real jaw. This one is 100% real


----------



## buddylee (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a hog mounted with 2 3/4 cutters. not the biggest but they are real. I am proud of him. Alot of people "cheat" with the taxidermy.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 27, 2008)

Yall boys watch out fer them "Tushes" they will put a hurting on you.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 27, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> The large cutters are found on large boars.  Not all large boars have large teeth tough.  It is definitely genetic.  Sows have teeth and can cut you, but they don't protrude as far so are not as dangerous.



Exactly.The heaviest boar I took this year only had 1" cutters,but they were broken from fighting.I took a couple with 2" cutters.All three of those hogs were over 6yrs old.

If you get a big hog,or one witha nice color you can get any size teeth put on the mount.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 27, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> Yea, I just checked on a couple of taxidermy sights and on each one the jaw and teeth set used was fake-- not the actual ones from the hog killed.  Bummer.
> 
> Can you post a pic of your mount?



I will get you a pic of it beginning of next week when i see it again.


----------



## afowlerhogman (Aug 27, 2008)

Have I seen that hog 11p&y???


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Aug 27, 2008)

This one is one I had mounted. Not because it had the biggest cutters out there, but because it was my biggest hog to date. Btw, the cutters are his


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 28, 2008)

afowlerman....the one you saw was ruined by a guy and I replaced it with a cape of a hog I had in the freezer


----------



## deadend (Aug 28, 2008)

Putting fake teeth in a mount is like killing a yearling buck and having the taxidermist put a fake 190" rack on it.  It just isn't the same as having the real thing.


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 28, 2008)

deadend said:


> Putting fake teeth in a mount is like killing a yearling buck and having the taxidermist put a fake 190" rack on it.  It just isn't the same as having the real thing.



Absolutely.  If I'm lucky enough to get a hog this year and have it mounted it will have it's own teeth!!!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 29, 2008)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Good luck HighCotton. To be honest, coloration rather than teeth makes a good hog for me...a bit of weight is good too.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats the ballpark costs for getting a hog mounted??


----------

